# Is beef cheek ok?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to make an order from a raw supplier that delivers human grade meat, and I noticed they have beef cheek. http://www.k9cuisineraw.ca/index.php?cPath=1_17

I dont feed Ruby a lot of beef, only .50oz 4 times a week, she cant really handle large amounts of beef, her poops start to get bigger and darker, so I just use it more as a "vitamin boost" and to add more variation to her pork and lamb.

If beef cheek is a good option, since there is pretty much no fat on it, can I just use lamb fat? I have a whole ziploc bag of extra lamb fat that I want to put into good use. 
Is beef cheek still a good source of nutrition?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd say go for it. I know a lot of people feed cheek meat. I will be getting some soon I hope!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheek meat is a delicacy in some regions of the world. It is a pretty strong muscle and will make a lovely addition to her diet. You can supplement the fat with lamb fat, no problems.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd feed it. I found out today my new butcher can order beef uterus and I'm debating whether I could do that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG...uterus? So would that be muscle meat? LOL. The things we do for our dogs, I swear. 

I wanted to have the dogs try horse placenta but I am not allowed to take it because a vet has to examine it...darn it anyways.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

xellil said:


> I'd feed it. I found out today my new butcher can order beef uterus and I'm debating whether I could do that.


Saw pork uteri, 30 lb, for $1.19/lb. on the Action Meat (Houston) price list. No listing for beef uteri. Somebody/thing must be eating this stuff. Go for it.

Please post a pic and details of how the dogs liked it. 

~ She who is curious


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

cheek meat is great! :thumb:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got my first order of cheek meat, I was very curious about it for a long time, told it wasn't good, got a case, a little more that I wanted to spend, but still under 2.00. But what I got was the biggest chunk of meat, I mean solid. I cut it up a bit it to pieces that I could feed. i would definitely order again.

It did come in 60lbs case so I split it with someone, so it was awesome.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheek meat is awesome my boys love it.

Kat, I spoke to my friend who's a supplier... [email protected]

And hE does deliveries into Guelph and beyond! Lol.
Check him out and tell him jenn sent you.
I just picked up 160 lbs on Saturday and Expecting 50 lbs tomorrow from k9 cuisine raw.


----------



## katey (May 1, 2012)

I have used the K9cuisineraw company in the past and I was disappointed with their quality of meat.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd definitely feed my dogs cheek meat if I could get it at a decent price.

Xellil, I think Natalie or Jon mentioned once that they tried to feed uterus and none of their pack would go near it. Might wanna double check that with them when they get back in town.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xelill...absolutely order it.

kat....order it. good for dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

uterus is a musce...and kat, whilst you're at it, order the aortic valves. this is a good place.....


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Cheek meat is awesome my boys love it.
> 
> Kat, I spoke to my friend who's a supplier... [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hmm, the beef cheeks are even cheaper at raw4dogs.... 2.25 vs 2.95


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

magicre said:


> uterus is a musce...and kat, whilst you're at it, order the aortic valves. this is a good place.....


Is there something special about the aortic valves?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Hmm, the beef cheeks are even cheaper at raw4dogs.... 2.25 vs 2.95


i can tell you for a fact that he sells quality.... I've been getting meat from him for over a year.... even though his company hasn't been active that long.
He was doing this before to help people out and selling out of his garage... but his clientele took off, and now established himself.

All his cuts of any animal is quality. i can assure you that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BeagleCountry said:


> Is there something special about the aortic valves?


they are special......but it's another body part...i'd get them. muscle and cartilage and i forget what else makes up the aortic valves...but can you imagine the blood flow nutrients that fed them? yum.


----------

